# Simple stopper with coin inlay



## dmadis (Jan 18, 2007)

Simple shaped stopper (it's too cold out there for fancy shapes.)  Walnut with a gold plated Texas commem. quarter inlaid in top.


----------



## wudnhed (Jan 18, 2007)

Really good looking, so much talent floating around here!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 18, 2007)

Personally, I'd remove the stopper end and drill out the blank and market that one as a stick shift knob for some sports car.


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 19, 2007)

Darrell,
Nice work.  I have one made from manzanita burl, but it is just a plain state quarter.  It isn't set in yet, as I don't know who will buy it yet.

Mikey, 
Wow, what a great idea.  I do stoppers too and never considered that.  I even have a tap and die set.

Rob


----------



## Thumbs (Jan 19, 2007)

Are the threads on shift levers standardized?  If so, what is it?  TIA.[]


----------



## pete00 (Jan 19, 2007)

simple is good looking!!


----------



## Mikey (Jan 19, 2007)

Big Rob, dang, I knew I should have patented that idea.[!]

I think that would be really cool to have a car with a nice shift knob made up with some favorite emblem imbedded in resin or a state quarter of where you live or your birthplace.


----------



## Skye (Jan 19, 2007)

Heh, I've done a bunch of them too. People buy them like crazy!


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 19, 2007)

How much do you sell these for????----heck maybe it's time I gave them  try.


----------



## aksarben (Jan 19, 2007)

I did a number of stoppers for Christmas this year with quarter inlays.

They were very popular with folks.  

I like to Walnut nice color.  Did you use a forstner bit to drill the hole of did you us a turning tool to make it?  

I tried the tool at first and found it too much trouble and bought the bit.  

Scott


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 19, 2007)

Thumbs,
From what I have read in my research, all gear shifts are NOT a standard size.. I've had a number of people come by my booth and ask if I do gear shift knobs... haven't tried any yet.
I did read something somewhere on the web... can't begin to find it again... that you could just make sure you use a good hard wood and drill slightly smaller than the shaft and just screw the knob on...

Darrell.
didn't mean to hi-jack your thread... I like the bottle stopper.  I like simple and the coin is a perfect fit.  Good Job.

I can't tell how tall it is.. that is problem I have with many of my stoppers.. I tend to make them tall and my customers all tell me they won't fit in the 'fridge.... though why you would put a bottle of wine in the 'fridge is beyond me... probably because I don't really like the whites and rose's that need to be chilled.


----------



## dmadis (Jan 19, 2007)

> I like to Walnut nice color. Did you use a forstner bit to drill the hole of did you us a turning tool to make it?
> 
> I tried the tool at first and found it too much trouble and bought the bit.


I used an ordinary 1/4 inch wood chisel used like a scraper, sharpened in the usual way (I guess).  Works very easily and quickly, you push it in and across to the center, it's easy to get the bottom of the hole flat.  I recently made some confetti lights with the hole about an inch deep--works for that too.


----------



## melogic (Jan 19, 2007)

Like you Scott, I use a forstner bit at the very beginning and then turn the stopper to the hole. After I finish the stopper, I then CA glue the quarter in and then put a poly resin coat over the quarter.

Nice bottle stopper Darrell. Simple and very nice. []




> _Originally posted by aksarben_
> <br />I did a number of stoppers for Christmas this year with quarter inlays.
> 
> They were very popular with folks.
> ...


----------



## bradh (Jan 19, 2007)

It doesn't need to be fancy to be good. I love the simplicity of it. Great job!
Brad


----------

